
CS349D Cloud Computing Technology, Autumn 2017 - kercker
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/
======
keithwhor
It's pretty great to see students diving into serverless architecture head-on.
We've been partnering and participating in a number of student hackathons with
StdLib [1] and the amount students can achieve in less than 36 hours with our
FaaS platform has knocked our socks off, kudos to AWS for kickstarting this
transition. It's been wild to see the evolution of the "serverless" landscape
just in the past 12 months, messaging has moved from cost-reduction (no over-
provisioning) to time-saving and ease-of-use across the board. Seems that
developers are finally starting to value the _time it takes to learn and
implement something_ and optimize for shipping value ASAP.

What's exciting to me is that this is just the beginning. These students are
representative of the next generation of developers. So much innovation left
to go; I believe we'll eventually look upon the "cloud" as merely an extension
of our own computers, auto-scaling and responding to any workload seamlessly
much like how nowadays we rarely give second thought to memory management,
garbage collection, etc. when writing in JavaScript or Python.

[1] [https://stdlib.com/](https://stdlib.com/)

------
jasonjei
Why is there no discussion on Docker or Kubernetes or Mesos or container
technology in general? I hope the syllabus is revised to include discussion on
these two topics, since all major cloud providers are investing much in
container deployments—if only for a single day. Also, might be nice if they
invited a speaker from Docker (I know a contact at Docker if class organizer
needs one).

~~~
jamesjoethomas
Interesting point, we did have a pretty good discussion about operations and
VMs/containers in the guest lecture by Aaron Davidson from Databricks on 11/13
(slides/notes on the website).

------
aelavia93
Can anyone with a Stanford ID please post the list of project ideas mentioned
on this page? The URL
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/restricted/projects.ht...](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/restricted/projects.html)
isn't open to the public. Would be a great help!

~~~
elseless
[https://pastebin.com/CmxE4Z5Y](https://pastebin.com/CmxE4Z5Y)

Maybe half of this year's final projects focused on serverless/AWS Lambda,
with another significant portion on hardware acceleration for cloud workloads
(AI, databases, SDN).

~~~
mateiz
Shoot, now we have to implement all of those before someone else does :).

------
radnam
Are video lectures for this course publicly available?

